# Nappy bags instead of poo bags!!



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

I have always used nappy bags instead of poo bags as tescos own fragranced bags are 40p for 3 hundred and they are strong and a better colour than black!!

I just went to pets at home and couldn't believe for 100 they were £2!! I could get like 1500 for that price!!

Sorry...I love to have a rant...!!!

Anyway...

What poop bags do you use?

And how many do you get through?

I use cheap nappy bags and get through 30-40 a week, maybe more!!!! xxx


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah I always use nappy bags but I draw the line at buying the cheapest of the cheap - they tend to be uber thin and you risk an unpleasant finger/poo interface situation...

And in the defence of proper, black poo bags, they do tend to be nice and thick and they're usually bigger; if I'm doing a daily poo patrol in the garden, you can often fit 4 poos in one bag.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Yeah true!! The tesco ones are strong and seem ok but yes the size is a bum!! I bought some purple biggish nappy bags for a pound for 350 and they are huge and very strong!!!

I suppose you do pay for what you get!!!

But having a baby its so much easier to grab his nappy bags out of his changing bag!! Hehe xx


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

> they tend to be uber thin and you risk an unpleasant finger/poo interface situation...


Giggle (unless it actually happens)

I found a bag with a hole in the bottom the other day - thank goodness I found it before I went to use it.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Yeah true!! The tesco ones are strong and seem ok but yes the size is a bum!! I bought some purple biggish nappy bags for a pound for 350 and they are huge and very strong!!!
> 
> I suppose you do pay for what you get!!!
> 
> But having a baby its so much easier to grab his nappy bags out of his changing bag!! Hehe xx


I do like a nice big bag - otherwise you keep thinking "just one more" and then realise you've filled the bag and your fingers are touching poo.... eugh!

I use more nappy bags now than when the kids were babies!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I get what ever poo bags/nappy bags are available at the time lol I must admit tho,I find nappy bags tend to be much thinner and you can see the poo through th bag  which totaly ruins my appetite

I got the bone shaped holder ones from wilkos, and ended up buyig some refillable bags for it from pets at home, but after awhile, I thought it was too much to be spending that kind of money of poo bags

then I got about 150 from pound shop for ...... a pound 
These tend to be much bigger than the others and as mentioned before, big enough to get more poo in one. So its real cost effective

I wear my garden glove when Im on the poo round, that way there is no worries about incounters of the turd kind ...... specially when a bag splits on a bramble or twig


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Colliepoodle said:


> I do like a nice big bag - otherwise you keep thinking "just one more" and then realise you've filled the bag and your fingers are touching poo.... eugh!
> 
> I use more nappy bags now than when the kids were babies!!


Eurgh yeah I know about the finger touching poo!! I'm always too eager to pick up the poos and try cram it all in one then Euurrghh, I won't go into it!!

A nice big chunky poop/nappy bag is the way to go, can fit about 4 poops in nicely without touching my hands!!

Although I do live on a farm and often come in covered in cow poo and don't really mind...there is just something about dog poo....!! xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I use nappy bags. Every one thinks its quite funny at work when I need something out of my pocket and empty a load of nappy bags out onto the table first.

I sometimes use 2 bags one inside the other to prevent burst bags. It means they don't last as long but they are cheap enough anyway.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I tend to get mine from the range,very cheap and also biodegradable!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

We had a bit of a clear out recently which turned up two unused packs of nappy bags so I am using them at the moment but they are quite thin. I usually use Tesco value food bags, they are about the right size but nice and long so they cover up over my wrist to avoid any chance of that dreaded finger/poo interface (fantastic description!). Plus they are only about 40p for a roll.

If I have to clear up a few days worth in the garden it just goes into a normal plastic shopping bag with the help of a rubber glove and then into a thick bin bag in a dedicated bin, ready for the council guys to earn their £30k a year!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I use allsorts! Kitchen towel in the run coz Chi poops are tiny and the bin is only a few feet away. Nappy bags on walks/in garden but I always have a roll of poop bags attached to my dog walking bag. (in case of poops on rough ground that might split a nappy bag or just in case I run out of cheap ones)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I buy Morrisons value, something like 20p for 100.

Adequate enough for small doggie poohs:thumbup:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

sailor said:


> I wear my garden glove when Im on the poo round, that way there is no worries about incounters of the turd kind ...... specially when a bag splits on a bramble or twig


lol!! :lol::lol:

Since feeding maggie raw its really easy to pick her poops up and they are tiny in comparison to what she used to do, so normal poo bags fit lots in!

We do have some tesco blue nappy sacks for the poo round at home, but I always use black poo bags for when I am out as they are smaller and I prefer the black ones! I hate the scented ones though as some smell disgusting before they have poop in and the smell now reminds me of poo...errgghhh


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

I am cheapskate and refuse to pay for poo bags - get mine all free from the local council


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

katiefranke said:


> lol!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Since feeding maggie raw its really easy to pick her poops up and they are tiny in comparison to what she used to do, so normal poo bags fit lots in!
> 
> We do have some tesco blue nappy sacks for the poo round at home, but I always use black poo bags for when I am out as they are smaller and I prefer the black ones! * I hate the scented ones though as some smell disgusting before they have poop in and the smell now reminds me of poo...errgghhh*


I know what you mean - the Tesco blue ones smell disgusting!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have a dog at the moment, but I love this thread!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

lorilu said:


> I don't have a dog at the moment, but I love this thread!


lol!! Thanks, bit random I know, but it's something that I have been thinking about!!! I get through about...hmmm....30 poo bags a week?? Maybe more.....I seem to be forever buying them!! And they are rediculously priced in pet shops!! xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We use morrisons pink, fragranced nappy sacks - sometimes takes 2 or 3 to pick up Wolfie poos though!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

asdas food bags :lol:

never have to clean up though cause if she goes when we are out its in the rough where i cant pick it up anyhow !


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Bexy said:


> I am cheapskate and refuse to pay for poo bags - get mine all free from the local council


Me too. And they are far stronger than any ones I have ever found for sale!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Do the council just give them out? Do you ring them?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i used to use asda savers nappy sacks which are really cheap but since we`ve had banjo and her poops are more like mountains we switched to proper poo bags from [email protected] but now we`ve got one of them poo bag dispensers so use the bags that fit in them and they`re fantastic


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

When we were in France last year, where we were staying they had boxes on most street corners full of poo bags for you to help yourself, and there were lots of poo bins a round as well, and they were emptied everyday as well.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I use both nappy sacks and poo bags. Nappy sacks are great for Candy poo and Cat poo. Poo bags have to be used for the bigger dogs as I end up doubling, tripling or even quadrupling the nappy sacks to pick up one poo.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I love those green big biodegradable ones, they are break proof and you can fit a few in (poos). And I like the handles... They are the same you find as freebies from the council and some parks. I pay for them though, I order a 1000 online, not the cheapest at round over £20, but I do it once and they last me for almost a couple of years.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I prefer the black poo bags as like someone else said the cheap nappy sacks are thin and C thru and I cant bear walking along the road with bag full of poo that is visable with smears of poo on the inside, Mmmmmm.............
:lol:


----------



## cat43 (Apr 21, 2010)

i use whatever happens to be cheap and readily available, usually nappy bags, but i have also bought pedal bin liners from pound shops, and have used supermarket carrier bags.if im doing the garden it has to be big black bin bags as with 3 full grown akitas its like cleaning up after a couple of horses lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

In the car we have sainsburys basics nappy bags, I think it's 29p for about 200.

We do have the tesco poop bag dispensers, as they were on special for 39p for 2 rolls of bags and the dispensers.

We take nappy bags out with us, incase we forget the other bags...


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I prefer the black poo bags as like someone else said the cheap nappy sacks are thin and C thru and I cant bear walking along the road with bag full of poo that is visable with smears of poo on the inside, Mmmmmm.............
> :lol:


I agree! I get the extra thick doggy poo bags, they are about 99p for 150. Not too bad, and they are really thick too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> Do the council just give them out? Do you ring them?


There's little supply boxes beside all the bins here  they are always filled up! So I go at night and take like 30 at a time


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I sometimes find the nappy bags a bit slidey to open easily, especially the Neats (i think) £1 300 box from Morrisons they were also a bit small & very thin plastic, but the Tesco value ones are better. 

I'm another that hate's having the poo on display when out walking so prefer the propper black poop bags for then :blushing:. Morrisons used to do some good scented poop bags 49p for 50 but the last few times we've been they've had none in, but i found some other decent ones in the pound shop the other week thankfully. I've bought those dispenser ones before, but found it worked out much more expensive as there wasn't as many per pack as loose and i like to pre-open the bags and stuff them in my pocket before a walk as it makes it quicker for me to poop scoop so i didn't really get good use out of the design.

When we first got the dogs the pet shop had these wonderful biodegradable snoozzeee poop bags on offer for a reasonable price, they had a weird almost rubbery feel rather than usual plastic and were thick. I've never seen them on sale since and the bio bags i bought a while back were expensive, thin, see though and didn't even have any handles. I wish all poo bags were biodegradable and cheaper to buy as i feel bad about shoving more plastic bags into the landfills.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I very seldom have to use one but I have a supply from either the vets or the council, they both have the green ones for free.

I clear up the garden with a horse mucking out thingy, one of the black things with a handle and a little rake thing, dont have to bend at all and it is much easier. I tip the contents on the muck heap but you could put directly into a dustbin bag.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nappy bags usually a quid for 300 from the chemist round the corner....had to buy a roll of freezer bags the other day though because I'd forgotton the nappy sacks and the chemist was closed, they work too and they're big so even though they have no handles they tie at the neck easy.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

sailor said:


> I get what ever poo bags/nappy bags are available at the time lol I must admit tho,I find nappy bags tend to be much thinner and you can see the poo through th bag  which totaly ruins my appetite
> 
> I got the bone shaped holder ones from wilkos, and ended up buyig some refillable bags for it from pets at home, but after awhile, I thought it was too much to be spending that kind of money of poo bags
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Do the council just give them out? Do you ring them?


With the councils here you can get them from all libraries:thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Yeah true!! The tesco ones are strong and seem ok but yes the size is a bum!! I bought some purple biggish nappy bags for a pound for 350 and they are huge and very strong!!!


we have those ones :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I won't use Nappy bags they are far too thin, I dog backs from the pound shop or like recently nab a whole load of the dog warden when i see her, they are free and bio-degradable :thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bexy said:


> With the councils here you can get them from all libraries:thumbup:


Mental note .....when the next idiot polatician tries to canvas down my street ask them why the heck other counties get free poo bags and we don't.....

I VOTE FREE POO BAGS FOR ALL............:lol:


----------

